# Letter offers clues to death of 5 kids, 2 adults



## BrandonLucas (Jan 28, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090128/ap_on_re_us/bodies_found



> LOS ANGELES  In one upstairs bedroom, the bodies of twin 2-year-old boys were found beside their dead mother. In another bedroom, 5-year-old twin girls and their 8-year-old sister lay next to their lifeless father.
> Officers discovered the horrific scene after rushing to a home in Wilmington, prompted by the father's distraught letter faxed to a TV station describing a "tragic story" and a call to authorities.
> Police believe Ervin Lupoe, 40, killed his five children and his wife before turning the gun on himself. Both adults were recently fired from their hospital jobs.


 
Sad.  Very sad.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 28, 2009)

wow.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2009)

How sad.


----------



## grydth (Jan 28, 2009)

What frightening corner of the universe did one parent - and perhaps both parents - visit where getting fired = shooting the children?

Absolutely incomprehensible to me, and I am thinking that is a very good thing....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2009)

The depths of despair cannot be measured until they are seen. Sadly what we see can break our hearts and let us know that there are still those out there in need of help. 
One parent losing their job can be bad enough but the family can still manage to squeek by until things get better. But both of them losing it would be catastrophic. 
To me it says they didn't trust the state to help them out via unemployment, food-stamps and other aid that is provided. 

Very sad ending to this one family's tale. Hopefully there won't be others like it.


----------



## John Brewer (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree very sad...


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

grydth said:


> What frightening corner of the universe did one parent - and perhaps both parents - visit where getting fired = shooting the children?
> 
> Absolutely incomprehensible to me, and I am thinking that is a very good thing....


 

As a father, I agree with you.  I just can't imagine.  Very,very sad story.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder sometimes if we are tougher or softer than our ancestors. Give up and kill your whole family because you lost your job? Sorry I don't understand and don't think that "understanding" such a mindset is even a good idea. My grandparents who survived the depression would scoff. I think its the "the sky is falling"...world is coming to an end...abandon all hope..atmosphere you find in the news (and from some internet posters) that contribute to such things. I also think that the idea of giving up a nice house, nice cars and all the materialistic possessions was more of an impetus than "despair". Death to everyone vs. at the worst case a shelter and life?

Give up rather than fight? Not me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Give up rather than fight? Not me.


 
I wonder if in some twisted way they see this as fighting:

"I'll show the world they shouldnt have done this to me"

It's horrible what he did to his family; It could have been worse, he could have done that to his former employers, or a Mall or a School AND his familiy.


----------

